# o2 Blackberry email problem...help before I go mad



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Right I will try and explain as briefly as possible the problem I have.

I have been using my o2 Blackberry since Jan of this year. All worked perfectly, received emails, sent emails no problem. Then about two weeks ago I had to change hosting company and so after getting the new settings I tried to set up the email address again with the new settings. This is where the problems began, I can now send emails from my Blackberry but it will not receive them.

The hosting company came up with various suggestions and my website design guy has been brilliant in taking time to try things out. Obviously it got to the point where O2 blame the hosting company and vice versa. O2 claimed I couldnt run an outlook account and Blackberry account for the same address??!?! even though I have been for the past 7 months. So anyway my web design guy tried it on his Blackberry this afternoon and all works perfectly fine, sends and receives!

I have a second company and that email address works fine on my Blackberry, even after changing the hosting company.

Right, so far I have deleted the service books on the device and then requested new ones, this did nothing and I have also left the battery out for 20 mins to allow the device to reset.

You will be my best friend if you can come up with a suggestion that works as to be honest it is just getting crazy. It seems it must be my device but I have no idea how to sort it and I class myself as being really knowledgable on all things "techy"

Cheers,

Roy


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

could have a nose on www.blackberryforums.com quite a lot of useful guys on there!! 
read a couple of things about issues changing emails over on there! (ive got an 8700)


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

i guess you have gone through the process of actually setting up a new email account on the blackberry, and not editing your existing one?


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep have sent up a new account and deleted the old one.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Try Setting up a new email account on this new hosting company, e.g

[email protected]

instead of

[email protected]

and see if that works ? maybe it just wont recognise that account? do blackberry have updates?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

So if I understand correctly you have 2 email addresses (presumably different domains if they are for different companies you operate e.g. [email protected] and [email protected]) from the same hosting company (can you say who they are?), one works on your blackberry fine the other doesn't ?

Assuming that is correct, some more questions:

Is the email host also providing your internet connection?

Both addresses work fine in Outlook yes?

The website (I presume you log into an o2 website to set up the accounts, that's how it works for Vodafone, or do you do it from the device?) is no different really to an outlook client, so if outlook works that suggests your host is doing everything it can to expose emails the outside world which leaves either the settings entered on the blackberry/blackberry site or somehow blackberry device.

If you wanted a 3rd party check on the settings (i.e. not your PC, not the blackberry) there are sites like: http://www.mail2web.com/cgi-bin/login.asp?lid=0&il=0 where you can put in your pop3 details and get your email over the web, sometimes it is handy to have a "3rd way" to try, if that didn't work it points you away from blackberry towards either the host blocking 3rd party connections or to the settings being entered.

The settings on both accounts are presumably similar then other than the exact email address?


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. I have sorted it now. I registered over on the Blackberry forum and someone came up with the answer. It was a service books problem, but you had to delete them in a specific order and then do a few other bits.

I can relax now.

Cheers,

Roy


----------

